# Newbie's First Question



## wpollock (Mar 25, 2020)

Is there an appropriate forum to ask about installing a TV wall mount?
Thanks


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm sure a moderator will move to the right forum if this is wrong.

What is your question??


----------



## wpollock (Mar 25, 2020)

I am attaching a picture of the back of my TV and Sound Bar showing my tentative positions for attaching the TV wall mount and sound bar mount. My only issue is I have to buy much longer M6 screws to attach the horizontal connecting rod of the wall mount to the TV's 2 bottom VESA holes. Should I be concerned about them pulling out of the TV once I hang it and the sound bar on the wall mount panel?The mount came with M6 25mm screws to attach the connecting rod but even without the small added distance from the TV due to the sound bar bracket they are not even close to being long enough. I will need to get some 2" long to completely seat into the VESA holes on the TV.


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

This is based solely on the 10 or so TV's I've mounted to the wall. I am no installation expert.

Every single one, all not most, the screws going through the bracket and into the TV fit quite snug. Snug enough to use the either the allen wrench or the screwdriver pretty tight. I have used various spacers ( included with every mounting kit I've purchased ) to make that bolt tight into the TV. M6's are not too expensive in the HD metric drawers. I would suggest you buy multiple lengths and use whatever tightens nice and secure to the TV. The main concern is not to be too long and then run the bolt into an internal circuit board or through the LCD. Once they are in nice and tight.... no concerns at all about pulling out of the TV. It's what the mounting holes are for. 

My concern for you is the wall bracket and making sure it's hanging on a wall stud. I have only hung one TV where not all 4 lag bolts went into studs. 2 on the right were into a stud and two on the left were drywall anchors. I used 75lb anchors where the 65" tv only wieghed 40 lbs. So far so good. It hasn't move a 1/16 th of an inch.

I hope that helps. Please put up a picture when your done !!

Dave


----------



## wpollock (Mar 25, 2020)

I feel pretty confident that I have screwed all four lag bolts into the centers of the wall studs where I installed them. I just have repeated thoughts of getting the tv and sound bar mounted and hearing a terrible crash at some point in time only to find them laying on the floor. Hopefully a unfounded worry.
Thanks for the input.
William


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

It is common for one TV to mount fine with 25mm long (1 inch) screws while some other TV needs shorter or longer M6 screws. They always are M6, but lengths do vary, so no surprise. I would make sure that when you put the M6 screw into the hole in the TV, push it in as far as it goes. When it stops... that is the threaded insert in the TV cabinet. If you hit that, you want 3/16" to 1/4" of threads sticking out of the hole before the head of the M6 screw. If you have too much screw sticking out, you need shorter screws, If you never hit the threaded insert in the cabinet, your M6 screw is too short. A "threaded insert" is a lot like a nut, without the hex-head shape. These are molded right into the plastic so you have metal threads in the plastic shell of the TV. These are large enough to stay in place when you install mounting brackets, even the ones where you can pull-push/raise-lower or rotate the TV. It would have been nice if the VESA standard also specified screw length so one screw length would work for all TVs... but it didn't come out that way.


----------



## wpollock (Mar 25, 2020)

Posting pictures of my sound bar bottom mounted to my tv using Mounting Dream universal sound bar bracket. My sound bar has keyhole type mounting slots on the back and I am unable to tighten them enough to hold the sound bar flush up to the bottom of the tv without them coming out of the slots on the back of the sound bar. Any ideas for how I can do so are appreciated.


----------



## sealman (Jun 10, 2013)

So how did the install turn out?


----------

